# LADIES!! (Or fashionably conscious men... ;) ) WHICH ONE?!



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

It's my birthday and I'll splurge if I want to.  :lmao:

MICHAEL Michael Kors Essential Leather Zip Wallet for iPhone 5 - Apple Store (U.S.)

MICHAEL Michael Kors Essential Leather Zip Wallet for iPhone 5 - Apple Store (U.S.)

Or one that looks exactly like the two above but has this color and pattern (the actual one is not pictured online yet):  MICHAEL Michael Kors, Wallet - Luxodo.com

I CAN'T DECIIIIIIIIDE!!!!!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

I have pretty much NO fashion sense, so there's that.

However, *I* would probably pick the basic, no-nonsense black, but I voted for red because you seem more like a "red" kinda girl.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I have pretty much NO fashion sense, so there's that.
> 
> However, *I* would probably pick the basic, no-nonsense black, but I voted for red because you seem more like a "red" kinda girl.



I HAZ RED IN MY HAIR NAO!!!!!! 

No, but for real.  I do:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd say go with the fun one (stripes)! Plus that would look great with those big baby brown eyes you have! Good contrast!    (not that I know squat about fashion, just know what I like)


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I have pretty much NO fashion sense, so there's that.



ALSO... don't feel bad.  Neither do I.  I just pretend.  :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2013)

I voted for the red one because, well, because it's red.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> big baby brown eyes



That's the first time in my life I've ever heard that.  

Brown-eyed girls always get the short end of the stick.  :lmao:


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 26, 2013)

The red.

When in doubt, always pick red. It's like answering "B" on a multiple choice ABC multiple choice when you don't know the answer. And usually right.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> The red.
> 
> When in doubt, always pick red. It's like answering "B" on a multiple choice ABC multiple choice when you don't know the answer. And usually right.



...I thought that was C.

Sh*t.

It's a wonder I graduated college.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > The red.
> ...




Probably. 

No wonder I didn't graduate college.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > big baby brown eyes
> ...



I like brown eyed girls! And your eyes make me melt! There is one shot of you I have seen, looking thoughtful, maybe sad... instant wanna cuddle / hug you and make everything better! Just Gorgeous!     :hug::


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > jowensphoto said:
> ...



 :hug::


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



LMAO!!  Which one is THAT?  On Facebook???


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd go for this one:



e.rose said:


>



ok it might not fit in the pocket, but its the best one! 

(ps I'm going to GLARE at you till you get a neck-saver - ergo anything but the regular canon strap - OPTECH is calling to you!!)


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> I'd go for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!

I rarely actually use it for my neck.  I usually wrap a few times around my wrist while I'm shooting.  The only time I use it as a neck strap is when I need to put my camera down for a second... I'll sling it across my opposite shoulder like I would a messenger bag, and hang the camera behind me while I adjust whatever I need to adjust.  Hahaha.

I guess I haven't felt the huge need for a comfort strap, because I know I won't use it often.

BESIDES.

How will people know what I'm shooting with if I change out my strap?!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 26, 2013)

I voted the blue/white stripe. I actually looked at that one first and was like "oh, no brainer! this one. duh" but then I figured it would be an injustice to not at least VIEW the others.. so I did.. and the black was boring and the red dots were weird to me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



I don't remember if it was FB or not... probably though. But it isn't out there now (or I missed it)! I haven't checked out your photos in a while... WOW! There are some good shots of you out there... I love the ones with longer hair... and your EMO period!  lol! The wedding dress shots.. wow! Those nude S&M shots.. unbelievable! 



<j/k!>


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> I'd go for this one:
> 
> 
> ok it might not fit in the pocket, but its the best one!
> ...



So you probably wouldn't want to know that I still use my standard Nikon strap...even when I'm hauling around the gripped D7000 with the Sigma 150-500 on it!! :lmao:

I *want* something better...I *need* something better...it's just that the world is filled with TOO. MANY. CHOICES. And I am decisionally-challenged.  I haven't even started LOOKING because just the thought of all those choices overwhelms me.

It's hard being me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for this one:
> ...



there is only one choice... really! Black Rapid! (and all the copies and knockoffs of the Black Rapid.. but get the real thing... you will love it!)


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for this one:
> ...



lol that's me.. Nikon strap. I have looked.. and then can't freaking decide.


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2013)

Neckstrap - OPTECH Neckstrap. It even comes with neat clips that unclip the main body of the strap so you can take it off in a second and use the camera on a tripod without miles of strap getting in the way (the clicks are opposites too so when uncliped the ends clip together so you don't have stuff flapping about on the camera either). 


Black Rapid is more a shoulder strap and is a different kettle of fish and connects to the underside of the camera or something,


----------



## ronlane (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



Love my black rapid, fits good and makes me feel secure that my camera is hanging in the balance.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> Neckstrap - OPTECH Neckstrap. It even comes with neat clips that unclip the main body of the strap so you can take it off in a second and use the camera on a tripod without miles of strap getting in the way (the clicks are opposites too so when uncliped the ends clip together so you don't have stuff flapping about on the camera either).
> 
> 
> Black Rapid is more a shoulder strap and is a different kettle of fish and connects to the underside of the camera or something,



The OPTECH is nice... but it puts all that weight on your neck... can be painful with a heavy body / lens after a couple of hours (it does spread the weight out well, but!)


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> wow! Those nude S&M shots.. unbelievable!



SH*T!  Is iPhoto syncing with my FB page again?!


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2013)

Go for the red ostrich one, IMO.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> That's the first time in my life I've ever heard that.
> 
> Brown-eyed girls always get the short end of the stick.  :lmao:



My fiancé has brown eyes. A guy at Starbucks called her poop eyes before we dated. Wish I could've been there.

I say red as well!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

Tiller said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > That's the first time in my life I've ever heard that.
> ...



I would have thrown my coffee in his face.  Did she?


----------



## SCraig (Jun 26, 2013)

I voted for the purple one (write-in vote).

BTW, I have some Nikon straps you can have if you really want to throw people a curve.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

SCraig said:


> I voted for the purple one (write-in vote).
> 
> BTW, I have some Nikon straps you can have if you really want to throw people a curve.



HAHAHAHA!  That would be funny.

We still need to go on a photo trip together.  I haven't forgotten. 

Life is just insane.

I'm HOPING.... hoping... that July will be MUCH easier to breath.  At least after the first week.

When does the Ren Faire run until?  I still want to go check that out.


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 26, 2013)

The black is the most versatile, while the white and blue stripes are the most "on trend" now... but you have to have the right white add blue accessories to go with it.  Saks has all their 5th ave windows done w/ white and blue striped beach awning themes.

Get the entire look done right and it's the killer finishing touch to a well put toghether look.  Get it wrong and it's just a hot wallet lost in a sea of meh. 

Whereas the black one just goes with anything and takes a lot less thought on a day to day basis.  But it also probably doesn't get any notice by anyone either, at which point why bother @ $90.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> When does the Ren Faire run until?  I still want to go check that out.


Gonna have to wait a bit now.  It runs during the month of May only so you missed it by about 3 weeks


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

SCraig said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > When does the Ren Faire run until?  I still want to go check that out.
> ...



Weird.  Our faire back home runs through August, haha.

Oh well.


----------



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

1. You're a woman? 

2. You're gorgeous!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> Get the entire look done right and it's the killer finishing touch to a well put toghether look.  Get it wrong and it's just a hot wallet lost in a sea of meh.



You're giving me *ENTIRELY* too much credit.  :lmao:

I appreciate you're thoughtful post, however... I am SO... so... not THAT fashion conscious.  I tend not to buy accessories to match my... whatever.  I buy accessories that I like, and the hell with what it matches with, haha.

This is going to be a replacement for my purse... cause I hate purses... and all I need are my cards, my phone, and some cash, and this covers all of that.  So I'm gonna have this with me every day regardless of what I'm wearing, whether or not it matches, haha.

But you're absolutely right as far as the colors go... I think I've decided against black, because... like you said, for $90, I want something a little more... fun?  Haha.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

runnah said:


> 1. You're a woman?
> 
> 2. You're gorgeous!



1. You just NOW realized that?   Man... I really DO have a... not very feminine personality.  :lmao:  I mean, I'm OKAY with that... but man.  

2. Thank you. :blushing:


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2013)

Erose - take it as a sign that you've just not been around here enough - runnah is all new and stuff mostly - he just doesn't know anyone 


Also the real test on fashion is could you walk down town - go to the bank and keep a straight face wearing






Cause if you could then chances are you've as much fashion sense as me ;P


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> there is only one choice... really! Black Rapid! (and all the copies and knockoffs of the Black Rapid.. but get the real thing... you will love it!)



Hhmmm... looking at the swivel snaps, (I'm a fan of swivel snaps) I don't see how they will fit my D5000.


----------



## IByte (Jun 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> Neckstrap - OPTECH Neckstrap. It even comes with neat clips that unclip the main body of the strap so you can take it off in a second and use the camera on a tripod without miles of strap getting in the way (the clicks are opposites too so when uncliped the ends clip together so you don't have stuff flapping about on the camera either).
> 
> Black Rapid is more a shoulder strap and is a different kettle of fish and connects to the underside of the camera or something,



Well this thread has been hijacked by a mod lol.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> Erose - take it as a sign that you've just not been around here enough - runnah is all new and stuff mostly - he just doesn't know anyone
> 
> 
> Also the real test on fashion is could you walk down town - go to the bank and keep a straight face wearing
> ...



1. Yes.

And 2. He's not THAT new... I mean he's old enough for me to remember who he is... so... that means I've run into him enough times.


----------



## mishele (Jun 26, 2013)

I went w/ the black one because that's how I roll. Black should also match nicely w/ any purse you choose to use. If you really care about all that stuff...lol (I usually have a black wallet and change it in and out of colored purses) It might look funny if you have a red cell phone wallet...blue and white something else in a yellow purse.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> I went w/ the black one because that's how I roll. Black should also match nicely w/ any purse you choose to use. If you really care about all that stuff...lol (I usually have a black wallet and change it in and out of colored purses) It might look funny if you have a red cell phone wallet...blue and white something else in a yellow purse.



I'm not planning on carrying a purse.  That WILL be my purse.  Haha.

And I don't think I'm too concerned about mis-matched colors.

I dyed my hair red... and I'm not changing my wardrobe to go around that.  It just is what it is.  :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jun 26, 2013)

In that case I like the red...hehe


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> I went w/ the black one because that's how I roll. Black should also match nicely w/ any purse you choose to use. If you really care about all that stuff...lol (I usually have a black wallet and change it in and out of colored purses) I*t might look funny if you have a red cell phone wallet...blue and white something else in a yellow purse.*



Nah.. that is just fun and quirky!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

I love how this managed to become a 3 page long discussion.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I love how this managed to become a 3 page long discussion.



I was just reading what's been posted since I last chimed in, and my first thought was...Good grief, are we REALLY all this bored?!?!  :lmao:

Hey folks, go post this many comments over on my dinosaur/pelican thread!
Nah, even I gotta admit--it's not nearly as entertaining as which iPhone case e.rose is gonna get!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I love how this managed to become a 3 page long discussion.



Dats cuz you b fun and quirky!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I love how this managed to become a 3 page long discussion.
> ...



Hey... SOME of us actually remember what Pterodactyls actually looked liked (and they tasted like chicken!). Your pelicans are nice... but they don't quite have the wingspan!         /Tangent


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I love how this managed to become a 3 page long discussion.
> ...



Sorry, I didn't mean to steal your thunder, haha.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Well, it's a tradeoff since I managed to send your thread on a short derail about straps. 
Seriously, there was no thunder-stealing involved. My threads lately haven't even produced big raindrops, never mind thunder.   It's more just that I was trying to cash in on your popularity by shamelessly drumming up comments for my own thread. :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



:lmao:

I'd hardly call this popularity.  It's mostly just Charlie coming back and commenting, no?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



OHHHHH... So I DONT COUNT, huh? Hmmmmmppphh!  layball:

(wow.. give someone an opportunity to tell me how OLD I am.. and they ignore it! What is TPF coming to?)


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



HEY.  I didn't say you didn't COUNT.  What I was saying was ONE PERSON (you) coming back and extending the length of this thread, doesn't make me popular.  :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

I MEAN RUNNAH DIDN'T EVEN KNOW I WAS A GIRL.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Dat cuz I think you is a personification of the Goddess... and I wurships u!    (farts and all!)      lol!

FINE! I'll goes away... (sulking) <SAD CRYBABY FACE>!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> you is a personification of the Goddess...



HARDLY.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought you moved to Tennessee?  How is camo not an option?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Oh, I was getting to YOU, Charlie! But I gotta be kinda nice about the OLD comments, since I'd guess I ain't far behind you...


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> I thought you moved to Tennessee?  How is camo not an option?



I moved to NASHVILLE... that's like... a whole other state stuck in the middle of Tennessee.  :lmao:  Not the same thing.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> I thought you moved to Tennessee?  How is camo not an option?




YES! Camo FTW!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

CHARLIE -- Don't be changing your posts after I already reply to them.

I didn't tell you to go away.  Stop being such a damn baby.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> CHARLIE -- Don't be changing your posts after I already reply to them.
> 
> I didn't tell you to go away.  Stop being such a damn baby.



NO... I don't want too! SO there!  lol!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > CHARLIE -- Don't be changing your posts after I already reply to them.
> ...



::sigh::


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



I am going to go offline for a bit.. one of your "favorites" is really pissing me off... C'ya later!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you moved to Tennessee?  How is camo not an option?
> ...



Oh, right.  How are Rhinestones not an option?


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



but I haven't even locked anything of yours yet!


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> nycphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Get the entire look done right and it's the killer finishing touch to a well put toghether look.  Get it wrong and it's just a hot wallet lost in a sea of meh.
> ...



In that case then the RED one.  It'll stand alone, or go with almost everything, and still get noticed.  Plus it won't show dirt like the white striped one... important if you use it as your actual purse.  That white one won't be long for this world once it starts hitting the counters and seats of the world.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Please feel free to check out  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/331757-too-processed.html ! It doesn't deserve locking.. since it is Runnah's thread! But I found some of the comments interesting!   ( and I was trying really hard to be nice!)


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...




HELL.

NO.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



I would PAY to see Emily in Rhinestones! lol!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...



OH. Heck. YES!!! :lmao:
Let's start a TPF Kickstarter campaign, to  buy Emily a nice rhinestone iPhone case for her birthday. Or maybe a  Rhinestone tank top?? :lmao:  Preferably in pink, with little feathers  all around the neck...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Sure... I will hold her down... you get the superglue!  lol!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Woman... I like you... but you are TOEING  dangerous line............................. layball:


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: teeheehee...


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just came by to wish you a happy birthday!


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG!  Heck, yea, I completely ignored the most important part!  Happy Birthday!  

Tip-o-the-hat to Michael79.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha, thanks guys!!! :sillysmi:


----------



## MsEve (Jun 27, 2013)

I voted for white and blue. As you see that red is very common.
womens fashion


----------



## e.rose (Jun 27, 2013)

MsEve said:


> I voted for white and blue. As you see that red is very common.



Yeaaaaaaaah.  I ended up going with White and Blue.  It was just too damn cute.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

e.rose said:


> MsEve said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for white and blue. As you see that red is very common.
> ...



Yaaaaaayy... we win! Cuteness is always better! Good girl!


----------

